# Cosworth type wing for NX



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

I've seen this wing for the NX awhile back but cant seem to find the link anyone know about this or the link where i can find it. Thanks again.


----------



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

this is the same wing i want
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/303345


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

:gay:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> :gay:


would be a nice reply...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

projects13coupe said:


> this is the same wing i want
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/303345


that's the worst wing i've ever seen! why would you want something like that? it looks like a frame for a seat and it's just missing the seatbelts! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......how the hell can that guiy see out the back window???  well, at least when you go to meets n such, you could use it as a picknick table.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

that NX would look waaay better without that wing....damn, it looks like a shopping cart now. maybe a drift style wing could work, but nothing too big.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

projects13coupe said:


> this is the same wing i want
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/303345



are u going to put that on an NX or your s13 ?!


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

personal opinion thats a huge ugly wing thats non functional.

There are much nicer wings out there.

But its ur car.


----------



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

damn those are some nice post  but anyways, i thought about putting this wing on my nx cuz the back needs something. But then what wing would look nice.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my first reactions were "WTF is that?" you would be better off getting a apc 3 ft wing. who'da thought it could get any worse than that? it's just dumb looking imho.
yuck!


----------



## AZ92-SE-R (Aug 1, 2004)

*Wtf*

What the hell would you need that for if you wanted any kind of wing got to go with something that functions like a drag style wing that wing is like a damn bookshelf/park bench


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice wing
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/402618

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/221599

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/353978


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

that last one is the Postert tuning wing.The kit isnt listed on their website anymore but Im pretty sure they have it in stock.Check out their site I think its www.posterttuning.de


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

those only looked good on the rally cosworth escort
leave it off the NX


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> those only looked good on the rally cosworth escort
> leave it off the NX


Yea + I hear they weigh a ton.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

projects13coupe said:


> damn those are some nice post  but anyways, i thought about putting this wing on my nx cuz the back needs something. But then what wing would look nice.


Cripes that is not a good looking wing in the least!
I personally am going for the Sniper Wing... VERY FEW wings look even decent on the NX... it's that hatch, of course. I would go for something low. like I said I'm probably going for the Sniper or a hatch wing.


----------

